# Price for steers per pound



## bulldinkie (Nov 12, 2003)

We have 4 steers we want to sell.We found a guy who wants them bad why?Are we missing something here.what is price per pound now.?in PaThese too are longhorn steers


----------



## Gimpy_Magoo (Jun 17, 2003)

Prices fluctuate wildely around the country.

Here in Kansas it took a while for cattle prices to stabilize after the mad cow scare in Washington/Canada. Prices hit $140.00 per hundred weight at the sale barn. No one was buying unless they had to. if memory serves me right it is stabilized around .90-1.20 for 6-800 lb cows. Again, it greatly depends on the conformation of the cows.

Last I heard my BIL baught calfs at the sale barn at about 58cents pound, 4-450 lbs, on the hoof. 'Bout average for the area he went. He checked the local sale barn first and they where fetching upwards of 90cents on the hoof. He went 50 miles north and got 58 cents on the hoof.
these where just white faced calfs and cows.

help any?


Gimpy


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

We've found the best way to handle the value of cattle in a situation like that is to call a selection of maybe 3 auction houses that would have sales close to the date of the purchase, run an average the prices you're given and away you go. Another thing we like to do, if you're worried about someone thinking they've been taken advantage of later on, make them aware of what day the cattle will go through auction and if they go for a price they like, GREAT and if you sell them for more to somebody else, even GREATER!


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

Hello,
Around here, Longhorns get docked pretty fierce going through the sale barn. I did see a group of three go through this past Thursday for $72.00 per 100, and they came in at about a 500 lb average. Compare that to other beef breeds, whose average was $90.00-$141.00 per hundred. Hope it helps!

Razorback21


----------



## Gimpy_Magoo (Jun 17, 2003)

razorback.

checked yer profile - where is "around here"


----------



## lilsassafrass (May 13, 2002)

bulldinkie 

are you in eastern pa or western pa ?
if in western .. get a copy of the Farm and Dairy , they have a section that deals with auction prices for a tri state are around ohio , most of the western pa sales are included , then either take an average , or do as most do , go by kidron prices for the week before (that sale usually brings the best prices ) and many folks that I know in pa will truck their animals there )
thats what I do ,If I am not wanting to take a highland to the sale barn , and I dont like to, because ,like the longhorns they get docked for horns and hair , I only do it when I need to generate quick cash .. 
I use Kidron prices and increase by 10 cent a pound , or I figuer with the weigh tape rough poundage , then just decide how much I want (usually some wheres between a 100$-150 $ /hundredweight .....)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Is the guy looking to stock a roping club or service a stock contractor that's buying wrestling cattle or possibly training cattle for cutting horses. If the steers are being sold as recreational cattle, they usually sell for top dollar. If somebody is buying from us for sport, we usually get about $2/lb for weanlings and we'll take $400 - $600 for coming yearlings in Canada. They make good money off them since they're usually contracted to rodeos or jackpots over a season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.vdacs.state.va.us/marketnews/nationalcattle.html


----------

